

Show HN: our first app, Votodo - Share todos with your followers. - nns1212
http://votodo.com

======
nns1212
It is interesting to know what people are doing right now.

We thought it will also be interesting to know what people are going to do. So
we built Votodo.

Votodo is an app to share what you are going to do with the people you care
about. Moreover, it is deeply integrated with Facebook & Twitter to help you
connect & share with people you already know.

Constructive feedback will be very helpful. Thanks!

~~~
eLobato
I love the idea. I currently use do it tomorrow (tomorrow.do) and your problem
is that unless I would already have full integration with my tablet and
android phone I wouldn't even think about the switch, it's just too
inconvenient.

Still I think it will be great for a bunch of people, so who knows maybe I'll
be trying the mobile version soon!

~~~
nns1212
@eLobato - thanks a lot for your feedback.

I really like tomorrow.do and it's an awesome app.

Votodo is a little different from tomorrow.do as it allows you to share your
todos with your followers - which makes it really interesting at times.

We are currently beta testing and going to launch apps for iOS & Android very
soon.

We are also planning to release an API for our app. Interested developers can
reach us at team@votodo.com

------
daralthus
some thoughts:

-if you show screenshots I want to see them big

-show some of the newest todos right on the homepage/landing page, it will help with the signups.

-show progress: I want to see graphs, X-es in a calendar, high scores etc.

~~~
nns1212
@daralthus: great feedback. will work on the screen-shot size and new todos on
the landing page.

Can you please explain what type of graphs would you like to see?

Thanks a lot!

